# How about a mud motor section?



## Riverdog (Apr 13, 2018)

It just seems like a mud motor section would be a good fit for tin boats. I don't have one, but have been looking.

https://youtu.be/rWsCqsjQ5TA




https://youtu.be/isdW5vM0rO8


----------



## bryan28 (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks like your suggestion went over like the old proverbial turd in the punchbowl.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 18, 2018)

Like a sharp stick in the eye. 

Actually, I didn't see your post until today. Kind of strange as I cruise by this site almost every day.

Edit: ( Get it --"cruise" by this site.  Aw, never mind)


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 18, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Boooooo..................... :Keep your day job.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 18, 2018)

One of our sponsors is Mud Skipper. Send a PM to our leader Jim.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 19, 2018)

Have you seen the Metal Shark brand "Swamp Shark" yet? Holy cow it looks absolutely ridiculous. The thing will turn a small island into mud. Some of the guys use diesels or LS3 v8's. There are some other videos that show how tough these things are, but here is a good all around vid to showcase what I'm talking about..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ialMIfrANrA


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 19, 2018)

I am a long ways from a tree hugging, environmentalist, but I am not keen on what these thing do to the natural eco system and the flora. That is a lot of disturbance.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 19, 2018)

Of all the damage humans do to our environment every single day (whether we see it first hand or not) this is pretty low on the totem pole in my opinion. 

Anyways, I found it pretty cool to see a boat take that water on so easily. From what I have read the Riverine patrol boat is used for coast guard and military service. 


I've been on one duck boat with a mud buddy. I was impressed to see where it could go. That is one big engine to hold onto, although it seemed balanced really well.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 19, 2018)

Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Bateman (Apr 19, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.



Never do. My point was it's easy to point fingers at the things we don't do, while doing other things that are just as bad or worse.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 19, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> I am a long ways from a tree hugging, environmentalist, but I am not keen on what these thing do to the natural eco system and the flora. That is a lot of disturbance.



I kind of had a similar thought. What the boat can do is impressive. Doesn't mean it should be done.


----------



## Ttexastom (Apr 19, 2018)

Have had a mud motor (go-devil) since 2008. It is a very good tool for our shallow rivers here in georgia. Had this about 2 years before swamp people showed up on tv. This motor allows me to catfish waters unaccessible to the general public. Most of my friends are buying them now after going fishing with me. Highly recommend them. Will run in water very shallow.water. If boat will float it will push.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 23, 2018)

bryan28 said:


> Looks like your suggestion went over like the old proverbial turd in the punchbowl.



Yep, that was what I was thinking. Sounds like a few people are not fans of them. Still, they are legal and necessary for some conditions. I usually run a jet on my river, but it tends to have a hydrilla problem sometimes. With no floods to clear the hydrilla out this year (yet) the hydrilla seems to be creeping back. I have been looking at the back water swamp lite 6.5hp for my 12 jon. https://www.backwaterinc.com/motors.html Just a back up to my blazer.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 23, 2018)

richg99 said:


> One of our sponsors is Mud Skipper. Send a PM to our leader Jim.



Maybe I will. He usually chimes in. Might be too few mud motor fans to get a section going. One thing is for sure, most mud motors are on the back of a tin boat.


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 24, 2018)

Had one. They're like 4x4 for boats. But man they are expensive and a pain in the butt to use. Went back to outboard and haven't looked back.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 26, 2018)

turbotodd said:


> Had one. They're like 4x4 for boats. But man they are expensive and a pain in the butt to use. Went back to outboard and haven't looked back.



What made it a pain to use? The negatives I see is the noise and they don't play nice with rocks. No mud on my river, just hydrilla and shallow gravel shoals.

This is the kind of the set up I'm looking at. Nothing expensive.


https://youtu.be/15ViBacP0Dg


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 28, 2018)

I have some issues with my back, so I can't stand in the boat to run the mud motor-well I can, for about 3 minutes and 12.61 seconds, then it's just too painful. And pain means no fun, and I don't go the lake/river to hurt all the time. I'd just as soon sit in my Tempress seat and run a tiller steered outboard. Still hurts some but NOTHING like having to stand up and try to WORK the mud motor.

I don't use my boat anymore for what a mud motor's really designed for. I value my equipment. But I was also young and dumb at one point and run across a deal on a well modified older welded Duracraft (Noah) with a go-devil, and latched onto it thinking this'd be great for duck hunting. It wasn't too bad but the problem I ran into was steering, maneuvering it around between the trees in tight flooded timber, the noise, and the fact that sorta like 4x4, you get a false sense of security in that you "think" you can go anywhere with it....and they will if there's enough water...but it also has a tendency to beat the crap out of the bottom of the boat, and in my case, beats the motor up too (and my arms from trying to hold onto it). Duck hunting went into the past (for me) for many reasons, and I sold that boat for considerably more than I paid for it; and the new owner said he got a great deal on it. I'm glad he liked it. Was boatless for a good while, then picked up a 12 footer with no motor for floating around, liked it, but it was stolen out of the back of my El Camino, and I was disgusted to the point where I didn't even want to fish anymore. Work got in the way, and drag racing, went about 5 years without going. Coworker asked me if I wanted to go with him to the lake, I already had plans, but went anyway-and the rest is history. Bought a brand new boat, put a used motor on it (that ended up being free), and still have it to this day....just a typical 25hp outboard with a prop (no jet), and it works perfectly fine for what I need it for. One particular river-gravel/rocky bottom and shallow in some areas, I fish it once in a while and usually rent a long skinny river boat designed specifically for that river, with a jet outboard....which will run fine in a few inches of water. It's to the point where the boat doesn't even have to float, just drag across the gravel bottom, and I'm still ok with the motor running in it. DOesn't affect it. I HAVE gotten hung up on a shoal before but the neat thing about those boats is that the bottom is sorta banana shaped fore to aft, so if you get stuck, walk forward and usually it just floats on off of the hangup. If not, get out and it pulls right across manually-very easily, but makes for an interesting trip. Done it several times.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 29, 2018)

Is a mud motor the same as a long tail? 

Remember this from Golden Gun?


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 29, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Is a mud motor the same as a long tail?
> 
> Remember this from Golden Gun?



I had forgotten about that movie. 



https://youtu.be/nZIyMD46M-U
I'm not sure if mud motor is specific to motors like gator tail or not. Mud skipper motors were mentioned earlier. https://mud-skipper.com/ They advertise tong tail mud motors.


----------

